# CPT CODE 93294 (Interrogation Device Evaluation {remote})



## Niki (Jun 21, 2016)

Can a provider bill CPT code 93294 if he remotely evaluates a pacemaker but does not provide an interpretation and report - the interpretation and report is completed by a 2nd or separate physician?  If this is true, how does the 2nd physician report the I&R only?  If there's documentation which supports this notion, please advise, direct me to and or share - thanks,


----------



## crisavy (Oct 7, 2016)

*syncope code*

I work in a skilled nursing facility and at times we code for R55 There was recently an audit and we were told do not use R55 for insurances that it is not a billable code. If there is no other diagnosis what should we usr the therapy dx?


----------

